# How to get the .config file used 2 bld the min iso kernel

## shrivallabh

Hi all,

This is what I am trying to do.

I am working on PXE based provisioning. We extract the gentoo.igz and the kernel from the minimal cd and use it for PXE booting.

I have Gentoo 2007 installed on a VM. I have built an IXGBE driver on it. I am injecting this driver into the ramdisk available in Gentoo 2007 minimal disk.

However when loading the driver, the loading fails as the driver with following error

 *Quote:*   

> enic: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload SMP 486 '
> 
> Fatal: error inserting IXGBE
> 
> Invalid module format.

 

My understading is that this error is due to difference in the config with which the kernels were built on 2 different system. If I can get the config right on the build box, I should be able to get the module built correctly.

Any help on this front?

Can i get the .config file which was used to build the kernel for the minimal ISO?

Thanks and regards,

Shrivallabh[/quote]

----------

## Gef

Just boot the minimal cd, and issue this command :

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

```

or if you can't/don't want to boot the cd, just issue the following in your favorite gentoo box/vm :

```

cd /usr/src/linux/

scripts/extract-ikconfig /path/to/the/bzimage/you/want/to/get/the/config/from

```

(This is actually possible because of 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

).

----------

## shrivallabh

Hi Gef,

I posted a reply earlier which did not appear! Something misbehaved.

Thanks a lot for the response. I made use of the extract-ikconfig script and that did the job for me.

Regards,

Shrivallabh

----------

